# I'm Not Getting Any Younger. I think I am ready to splurge on a nicer Acoustic.



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have yet to own a higher-end acoustic. To me higher end is up to $5K max. I know the sky is the limit with guitars. My last two acoustics have been Simon & Patrick. $650 ish price range. I like them. Electric with cutaway. I seem to play the frets out after 5 years of regular playing. I can't seem to get past paying $500 + to re-fret a used guitar worth about the same. So last time I just bought another exact same new guitar. What does any normal GAS infected picker do? Convince himself to buy a much more expensive guitar so that when the frets need replacing, $600 to do so is totally justifiable. Lol.

Ok, so I am leaning to the Taylor 400 or 500 series. Seems to be in my price range. The new Ironbark 514ce looks darn fine. There are none around this one-horse town so I can't test one. My local L&M has a couple 214ce and 314ce guitars. They sound great. A little more fancy bling would be cool. I found a real nice clean used 414ce, about 4 hr drive each way to play it and see it. Considerable savings over new. I suspect its fairly new as it has the v-bar supports with black nut.

I went to the Riversong guitars factory this week. Had a tour. Played a few models. For me, a bit pricey for my budget. The Riversong local built guitars were very nice. I am kind of on the fence there. Benefits of Riversong is they are local here where I live. I can add some custom touches. Stainless steel frets maybe? Longer life for my gorilla grip? Are SS frets on an acoustic a bad idea?

Not sure what I am asking for here. Just blogging a bit about my next guitar journey. Any comments are welcome and appreciated.

Here is the used 414ce I found.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Do it now if you can; the price is only gonna go up.

These days my D18 costs about twice what I paid for it in 2012.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A friend thought the same.
He bought himself a limited edition Sheryl Crow Gibby.
Doesn't play it. 
He prefers his Taylor 110 and El Degas classical.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don’t know if it’s a universal cause and effect, I play pretty hard, but ss frets made a Stingray bass I had very ‘zingy’, sort of top end ’clatter’ as the strings vibrated. Much more noticeable acoustically on the couch, I would guess that’s another clue. Depends what sound you like to hear.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

If you got the gas itch then might as well scratch it. That Taylor looks really nice though. I would try everything first and then make a decision after. 4 hours each way is quite a commitment. I wouldn't do it unless you knew deep down that you really wanted it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Taylor are my favorite guitars if I have to buy one.

I had a chance to visit the building plant twice few year ago.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

BUY NOW AND BUY OFTEN. I once thought “it depends on how old you are!” I bought top shelf guitars up to about age 60. Then I started to think about the cost per day of additional purchases, given the expected playing lifespan of my hands. E.g. Given the time I will be playing my other guitars, this new one will likely get no more than five to seven weeks a year out of the case, and that only for five years. That calculation slowed my GAS way way down.
This got so depressing I started selling off guitars and amps! But I’m playing in a band ten years later: NSAIDs gave me five years longer than I expected. And now that I can’t afford to buy, I wish I hadn’t sold some of those items, and bought others.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I went through the same thing a few years ago. I took a friend to L&M and we tried everything. I took notes and we each rated every guitar out of 5. The new Martin D-18 was the winner.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

DO IT!


----------



## ronh (11 mo ago)

I live fairly close to you and have a suggestion. There are at least 3 builders within few hours drive of you. Maybe pay close to your budget, customize and get exactly what you want with only the build delay to deal with. I have a Ted Thompson OM, (Vernon) that is terrific. Kronbauer (Vernon)guitars as well as Northwood (Sorrento)are all local. Keep the cash in your area, and get a brand new 1 of a kind guitar!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm. A very complicated journey you are on, exacerbated by changing tastes not only in style of music you might play but also regarding to the style of acoustic you'll be happy with for a long time (dread, cutaway, OM etc). Of course this is based on a personal experience. Of all the acoustics I have owned and currently own, I've tended to shy away from cutaway versions although I still own a Taylor 816CE. The two guitars I reach for nowadays are a D-18 and my trusty J45 and I'm happy. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

If you do not buy it, I will ! 
O.K. Kidding !  Almost… :-/
I am sure that Taylor is a great acoustic. With ES II ?

I used to be a Taylor guy and owned many : 322, 414, 510, 512, 514, GS5 and 712.
I had bought most of those online without a try : Buying used is almost at no risk with Taylor because of the easy neck reset on the bolted neck (bolts only since 1996).
I bought the 2007 Taylor 514 last year and still do like it.
I sold my 322 because I had a nice offer and it sounded quite like my 2014 Martin OOO-18.

If you look at something alike, think of a most recent Guild F-30, some Martin or Larrivee.
By the way, since the pandemic slowed down, I believe many used acoustics should soon appear on the market and prices would decrease… 

Add on : On the shelf above your used ones, you could look at a Seagull Performer from Godin…


----------



## Tele_jits (3 mo ago)

Not sure where you're from... but i have a Gibson Songwriter for sale and a Grand pacific taylor 317ce i might consider selling... you're welcome to try them out anytime if you're interested


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

laristotle said:


> A friend thought the same.
> He bought himself a limited edition Sheryl Crow Gibby.
> Doesn't play it.
> He prefers his Taylor 110 and El Degas classical.


I’m not sure why Sheryl Crow has her own signature model (Southern Jumbo). Sure, she had a few hits, but is she really that well known as a guitarist? That said, if it makes you happy, it can’t be that bad, but why are you so sad?


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

That Sheryl Crow guitar is actually pretty great sounding. 

To the OP, get yourself something nice.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I play a lot in a cover band, lead work on acoustic. I need a cutaway for high neck access. I do actually use the 20th fret high E and B strings.
@ronh I have been to Wildwood, I viewed his site and sent him a message. Hope to go out there soon to try some different wood options. Chat with him and go from there.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I went with a friend to l&m some time ago. We tried all the best acoustic guitars. I found an $800 Yamaha beat the $2500 and $3000 offerings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You do not need to spend $5K for a really good acoustic. Most of that kind of money is bling, marketing and CEO salaries. Of course that is your decision. On the Taylor side of things, they have a unique tone and if that is what you like, I feel that it is going to be difficult to find something else with the same tone. If you like more of a bluegrass type tone, there is a plethora of great guitars for even under $1000.00 and certainly under $2000.00. In alphabetical order I would look at:

Alvarez/
Blueridge
Breedlove
Guild
Epiphone inspired by Gibson
Godin, S & P, Seagull (top of the line guitars in the $900.00-$1400.00 range)
PRS
Recording King (Top end models)
Yamaha

If you really want to spend $5K, I would take a serious look at the Yairi's with the 50 year old Honduran mahogany or a Boucher. 

Have fun and keep; us informed as to how your search is going.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

Cosmo music are doing all in-stock 20% off. We just got a 912CE (see the other post). The new 514CE (and 414CE) are really nice. I think Long Mcquade can do price-match.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have owned several Yamaha, Takamine, Simon & Patrick (and probably more I can’t remember) over the years. I know bling is just that, bling, it and does not make you play better. Nor sound better. Yet sometimes in life an abalone rimmed sound hole and fancy fret marker inlays are worth it. Discretionary indeed, yet you can justify it.

You can’t take abalone inlays nor money with you when you go. So in certain cases Its nice to indulge in what brings you joy now.


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

ronh said:


> I live fairly close to you and have a suggestion. There are at least 3 builders within few hours drive of you. Maybe pay close to your budget, customize and get exactly what you want with only the build delay to deal with. I have a Ted Thompson OM, (Vernon) that is terrific. Kronbauer (Vernon)guitars as well as Northwood (Sorrento)are all local. Keep the cash in your area, and get a brand new 1 of a kind guitar!


This is exactly what I was going to say. 3 world class builder in your area! No brainer in my opinion.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

keithb7 said:


> I have owned several Yamaha, Takamine, Simon & Patrick (and probably more I can’t remember) over the years. I know bling is just that, bling, it and does not make you play better. Nor sound better. Yet sometimes in life an abalone rimmed sound hole and fancy fret marker inlays are worth it. Discretionary indeed, yet you can justify it.
> 
> You can’t take abalone inlays nor money with you when you go. So in certain cases Its nice to indulge in what brings you joy now.


I totally agree! The abalone is beautiful just to have them in hand. I play a Seagull S6, now I just can't stop looking at Charlotte's new guitar!
Have you checked out the artsmusic store? They have a few higher end taylor GA and GC at amazing price that's on sale right now. (the 814 sinker redwood is a killer!)








Holiday Specials 2022 - Acoustic Guitars


Home Holiday Specials 2022 - Acoustic Guitars Holiday Specials 2022 - Electric Guitars Holiday Specials 2022 - Basses Holiday Specials 2022 - Other Stringed Instruments Holiday Specials 2022 - Amplifiers Holiday Specials 2022 - Percussion Holiday Specials 2022 - Effects Holiday Specials 2022 -...



shop.theartsmusicstore.com


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Took a good bit of time today at a very well stocked music store. I played Gibson, Martin, Laravee, Seagull. Guild. Fender. Yamaha. S&P. Another customer and I connected. We both walked out with 2 Taylors each.

I bought the 524ce Urban Ironbark. He bought a 624ce. We both also took a mini Mahogany under the special promotion program that is on right now. Great day. We’re both quite excited to get home and get playing.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

Congratulations on your beautiful new guitar!


----------



## ThiagoUriel (6 mo ago)

Wow, these are lovely guitars! I have a 324ce and I love it! I bet the 524 and 624 are dreamy instruments! Congratulations, Taylors are so nice!
And that's a neat promotion program! Those minis are pretty cool too. I also have a Big Baby to carry around for parties and stuff and it sounds insanely good for a "travel instrument"! It's crazy!

If you ask me, I think you guys made the right choice! haha Enjoy


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

ThiagoUriel said:


> Wow, these are lovely guitars! I have a 324ce and I love it! I bet the 524 and 624 are dreamy instruments! Congratulations, Taylors are so nice!


Thanks. I agree the Taylors are extremely nice guitars. I was very impressed with their quality, factory set up, fit & finish and feel, looks and awesome tone. I am quite happy with my purchase and also recommend Taylor.

For future readers of this thread, I want to address something that I read on line: In a few different places I read complaints about the Taylor ES2 electronics system. A few folks commented that the guitar was excellent until it was plugged in. That the ES2 system was terrible. I disagree. I sampled the guitars acoustically, and plugged in to a Fishman amp. I also own a Fishman amp. The ES2 system was excellent. It picks up the guitar's natural tone nicely. I will admit that the treble setting sits at about 50% on guitar's my dial. It can be very bright if the treble is too high. The Taylor ES2 has separate Bass, Treble, and Volume controls. On my Simon & Patrick guitar, it has a Fishman electrical system. It has volume and tone controls only. The Taylor needs, and benefits from the separate bass & treble controls. It sounds excellent. I have no complaints. Perhaps there was an earlier ES2 system that had issues? Maybe the complaintent's battery was dead? Or their strings dead? Just guessing here.

When buying any guitar, (especially acoustics in my opinion) you need to try out as many as you can. Get set up in a music store with the same set up you have at home. I brought my Fishman amp to the music store if I needed it. I ended up leaving it in the car as they had an exact same amp set-up in their acoustic room. My local music store here carries a much smaller inventory of acoustics compared to the store that I travelled to, seen above. I drove 2 hours each way and it was well worth the drive. They had tons of manufacturers and many models from each. I was losing my mind in there. Giddy with so many options. As soon as I walked in that acoustic room, I had a very good feeling I was not getting out unscathed. The wallet took a hit but it has me excited to pick up my new Taylors with vigor. Hours and hours of play time so far, and the rest of my life to enjoy my Taylors. I have to admit, I am feeling pretty fortunate.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is really swell. I know I have never owned a taylor, but I also have never played one I didn't like. I like their sound a lot.

Enjoy them for all they are worth


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What guitar did you splooge on before you splooged on the new guitar?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don’t know if I read between the lines or missed something, was there a promotion that led to also getting the Minis? I had a mahogany Mini for a while, nice little guitar, just moved it on to try something else, and also wanted onboard electronics.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a current promotion. When you spend too much on a new Taylor guitar, you can also buy a miniGS at a heavily discounted price. The new mahogany mini was $299. Its a fun little guitar and sounds great. I have thought about adding electrics. I likely will in the future. The mini came with a nice Taylor brand padded gig bag too.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

I agree... go Canadian! Ted Thompson, David Webber, Northwood, Halcyon, Morgan, etc. Find a used one if you can. These guitars are true bargains compared to mass produced instruments. There's a Halcyon grand auditorium for sale on this forum that I think would be a great buy. (No affiliation with the seller)


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

I would buy this guitar in a heartbeat!
I simply love Taylors.
Rene


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

All I can say is that I've done it and my advice is don't. There are just to many great guitars out their for more reasonable dollars. I've owned these guitars in my lifetime and the cheapest turned out to be the best and the most expensive turned out to be not. It took me a long time and quite a few bucks to figure it out but when shopping for a guitar the starting point are the specs and the point of decision is the ears. Everything else is myth, legend and marketing hype.

1980 Japanese Sigma/Martin D10 Anniversary. In my 50+ years of playing this one is the best of the best.









Running a close second is my Chinese Guild D140CE. Volume, tone, balance it's got it all.









In third place was my Martin DC Aura now sold. Plenty of volume, lots of glitz but a tonal dud.









Bringing up last place was my Koa Taylor 810 Ltd. now sold. Sweet tone, lots of glitz but no volume.


----------



## iCGM (1 mo ago)

I've come to realize that price isn't always the driving factor to getting a great guitar. You really need to try out everything and really just listen with your ears instead of going with your eyes / brand. That's how I landed on both my Furch's. I paid less for my Furch Blue than the Taylor I sold (224 Koa Dlx), and it rivals guitars twice its price. The Furch Yellow is definitely at the top end of sound and resonance, and I returned my Taylor AD17e once I tried that guitar and paid an outrageous restocking fee, however, overall it's a much better sounding instrument. Honestly the Furch Blue line (no bling), is probably the best for buck I've come across for a modern resonant instrument. The construction is flawless.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

After a live gig with my bandmates, I can see that I have to experiment with the Taylor’s ES2 electric system.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iCGM said:


> I've come to realize that price isn't always the driving factor to getting a great guitar. You really need to try out everything and really just listen with your ears instead of going with your eyes / brand. That's how I landed on both my Furch's. I paid less for my Furch Blue than the Taylor I sold (224 Koa Dlx), and it rivals guitars twice its price. The Furch Yellow is definitely at the top end of sound and resonance, and I returned my Taylor AD17e once I tried that guitar and paid an outrageous restocking fee, however, overall it's a much better sounding instrument. Honestly the Furch Blue line (no bling), is probably the best for buck I've come across for a modern resonant instrument. The construction is flawless.


This is one of the most reasonable posts I've read in awhile. It's a bit sad that it took you some time to figure this out but it's good that you finally did. Furch, Alvarez-Yairi, Eastman, Recording King and a number of others also make great guitars that you often have to look around for but are often worth it. Boucher also makes one of the best acoustics you will find but their prices are now in the 4-5K range. BTW, Furch and Stonebridge are the same company with the Furch guitars being marketed under the Stonebridge name in N. American and the UK. They are both made in the Czech Republic.


----------

